# List of ALL coolant lines/stuff



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

lardzilla said:


> If this has been covered, I apologize...
> 
> 2015 Cruze diesel, 140k
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

lardzilla said:


> I'm missing:
> EGR cooler lines. Is this it? F (S)Pipe Kit 12646488 | TascaParts.com
> Heater hoses
> Expansion tank hose(s)?
> ...


The part you have listed as EGR cooler lines are just vacuum hoses, not coolant lines. They distribute vacuum from the vacuum pump to the VGT actuator and the EGR. The EGR cooler attaches directly to the intake/block without the use of any lines. Unless it's leaking, no use removing the EGR cooler to replace those gaskets. 

The rest of the parts in your list look accurate at first glance. The heater/tank hoses behind the engines are #19 and #20 at Radiator & Components for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsNow . They're listed as discontinued, though, and I've never seen them available for sale. The most practical repair for them, if they were to leak, would probably be to reuse the Y adapter and any necessary connectors and rebuild using clamps and generic heater hose of the appropriate size from the parts store.


----------



## lardzilla (Nov 22, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Thanks! I'll head over there



revjpeterson said:


> The part you have listed as EGR cooler lines are just vacuum hoses, not coolant lines. They distribute vacuum from the vacuum pump to the VGT actuator and the EGR. The EGR cooler attaches directly to the intake/block without the use of any lines. Unless it's leaking, no use removing the EGR cooler to replace those gaskets.
> 
> The rest of the parts in your list look accurate at first glance. The heater/tank hoses behind the engines are #19 and #20 at Radiator & Components for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsNow . They're listed as discontinued, though, and I've never seen them available for sale. The most practical repair for them, if they were to leak, would probably be to reuse the Y adapter and any necessary connectors and rebuild using clamps and generic heater hose of the appropriate size from the parts store.


I seen the discontinued parts and was hoping there were replaced by new part numbers, but seems like no luck there. Sounds like I'll just inspect them and leave them for another day...

Thanks for verifying the list and info!


----------

